# Im depoyed trying to set up a wireless router



## zzkennyzz (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm deployed to Afghanistan. in order for us to get on the internet we connect wire or wireless to the internet it routes the brower to a company website https://www.edgecityconnect.net where we use a user name and password (when i connect it goes to http://10.5.52.1) in order to use the internet (changes monthly). So when i connect my computer to the internet (thats goes from my comp to a switch to a router) i can go on the internet but when i connect my netgear wgr614v9 to the Ethernet cable i cant connect to the internet by wire or wireless. when i try and set up the router all the ipaddress are 0.0.0.0 and wont auto fill them in. ive even try to connect from the router to my router and still wont work:banghead:. Here is my ipconfig/all when im connected my comp to the switch to the router 

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kenny-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6150
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-D4-DA-59-2B-4D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-41-D3-25
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-41-D3-25
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 6150
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-41-D3-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-2B-6E-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c8fa:8908:8af4:bf8c%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.52.205(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 04, 2012 10:42:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 04, 2012 11:48:43 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.52.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.52.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236247785
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-B7-BE-6E-14-DA-E9-2B-6E-5A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.52.1
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c3d:2f24:ab08:d133(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c3d:2f24:ab08:d133%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9EABB58-442E-456C-A818-00F4857ACAB1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{06776C25-ADCC-4B5E-9777-01A92B0E2201}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3D7E73C6-DD09-48F7-A283-7F30DECC6244}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{253226F2-0740-4030-86B2-03F55CF933CE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FD76669C-C2F3-4E06-A33C-33E58B7B474D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

so how can i connect using my router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Are you guys allowed to connect an additional router to the existing router? Where is the router located at? What's the purpose of connecting an additional router and use it as an AP, to connect more wired and wireless devices?


----------



## zzkennyzz (Feb 5, 2012)

the first router is above our tent outside, its what brings the internet to the tent. Which connects to a switch which goes to our rooms. Only problem we only have a 6 port switch and 9 people living in our tent. so im trying to set up a wireless router so we can just connect wireless. edge city don't care if we want to set up wireless or not.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You would need to set the second router to act as a Access Point ( and Switch ) . . to do that, See this:

http:// Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. Please follow the link that Old Rich gave you, that should work.:smile:


zzkennyzz said:


> the first router is above our tent outside, its what brings the internet to the tent. Which connects to a switch which goes to our rooms. Only problem we only have a 6 port switch and 9 people living in our tent. so im trying to set up a wireless router so we can just connect wireless. edge city don't care if we want to set up wireless or not.


----------

